# Delonghi vs Melitta bean to cup



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

It's not for me before anyone asks, I have my Melitta and I love it.

Recently I persuaded my workplace to get a Melitta bean to cup, however since then the boss seems to think a Delonghi machine would be better - and a couple of colleagues agree (it's Delonghi, they're great, they know what they are doing, blah blah blah), specifically this one;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00I6E7B90/?coliid=ISP92BG847J58&colid=1F3I323Z4760R&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I've laughed at this suggestion and told him categorically that there is no chance the coffee produced will be as nice. He bought the Melitta bean to cup from Amazon, and this one he is thinking of purchasing from Amazon also. I think he'll try and do a taste test between the two.

Can someone guide me, am I right in thinking the coffee made in the Melitta should taste better than what the Delonghi machine will make? And give me some clear negatives about the Delonghi to fire ammo at him, please









This guy (





) says they are very good (grinds finer than other super automatics etc), but then he is selling them.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@DavecUK is the obvious person to ask as I know he has reviewed a Melitta and will be able to advise wisely.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the old ongi dongi is probably one of the not so bad BTC machines, but I have not tested one...wish they would send me one...I'd happily give it a good going over. The key areas you need to look at are the strengths of the Melitta and see if the Dongi matches them.

1. Can you clean the brew group and areas affected by the brew group. Mould is a huge problem in BTC machines. Forget the optimistic monthly cleaning dongi mention, it has to be cleaned weekly. Melitta is good in that respect the Dongi looks OK as well, but can't see whole chamber to know for sure.

2. The ability to get hot enough, none of them get as hot as I would like, the Varianza is just acceptable at it's hottest setting

3. The portioning when grinding is rather critical as these machines are flavour challenged anyway. The Melittas particular strength is to fully grind out a portion, a little gate opens and closes and it grinds everything out of the grinder, so next coffee contains the minimum of old grinds. Only home machine I have seen that does that.

4. Some manufacturers think a double is twice the amount of water through the same coffee...if they think that, what else did they get wrong. Melitta actually grinds and makes 2 shots.

5. ease of cleaning of milk system and seperation of coffee/hot water nozzles...Melitta good at these as well


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

@DavecUK Thank you for your reply









1. Yes I saw you can access the brew group, past that I'm not too sure.

2. Apparently it get's too hot to drink, so I can only assume it's hot?

3. That's what I want to see also, will pay attention to that.

4. Will definitely be paying attention to this also.

5. From the YouTube videos I have seen it does a decent job.

Ok, looks I might not "win" this argument outright. Thanks for your help Dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As I have not tested one, the Dongi might be a good little machine...I don't know...I do "know" the Melitta is a good little machine though.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Quick update - he ordered a Delonghi Bean To Cup for his home, one more expensive than the Melitta one at work. After 2 cups he realised how crap the machine is, sending it back and now is getting the Melitta T Smart (basically almost the top of the range Melitta BTC). I'm rubbing it in his face as I finish this message!!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> Quick update - he ordered a Delonghi Bean To Cup for his home, one more expensive than the Melitta one at work. After 2 cups he realised how crap the machine is, sending it back and now is getting the Melitta T Smart (basically almost the top of the range Melitta BTC). I'm rubbing it in his face as I finish this message!!!


good choice, effectively a Barista TS inside and shares the same internals that do the funny business as the Varianza CSP. Pity about the ongi donghi, because there need to be more good BTC machines on the market to stop the coffee pod machines...bad for the environment, bad for coffee and doesn't support using all the smaller craft roasters..


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a colleague who is also looking to get a bean to cup machine - can I ask which Melitta model it is you are recommending?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Melitta Varianza CSP


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> Melitta Varianza CSP


I'm sure someone is going to accuse me soon of having Melitta Shares, or some sort of clandestine relationship with them, or perhaps Bella Barista are paying me to mention it (oh no I forgot, they don't sell it any more), ah perhaps it's Redber Coffee that are paying me, or commission from Amazon. I must be getting paid by someone to recommend it. If anyone can tell me who it is...I will go and ask them for all the money they owe me, after all Christmas is at hand









Melitta....are you listening, hello, hello?


----------

